# Suche Bikepark und paar Spots in Limburg!!??



## l3ecksDirt (24. April 2013)

*Servus

ich bin neu hierher gezogen, und hab noch keine ahnung wo es hier was gescheites gibt außer den Mini Skatepark im Tal..
Weiß vieleicht jemand wo ich hier ein Paar Spots zum Bmx fahren finde? Dirt und Street
*


----------



## Ghostdh12 (31. Januar 2017)

In  Blumenrot macht im Frühjahr ein Dirtpark auf. Und es gibt paar Secret Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

